# Up She Comes!



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Was out to #2 this morning and the Sheriffs dive team were getting ready for something. I came back around an hour or so later and they were pulling a car from the water near the floating dock. The DNR got a new sonar and found it on Thursday. It was coverd in Zebra Muscles. From what we could tell it was a late 70's Toyota. It was so rotten they had trouble getting a good grip. Pulled the top off first then they hooked to the front frame and it came apart. Then they hooked to the engine and she came up. Just guessing with everyone else that it had been in there for 10 to 15 years. It was sunk in the mudd about half way up the side.:C


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

why they pull out the fish structure???


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to agree with the fish structure, unless there was a crime of sorts associated with the car.

Otherwise, I'm guessing that they were bored and/or needed some dive practise. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Must likely bored and over-time!! I suspect sence the res is a source of drinking water for the city it had to come up. It did leak some gas or oil when it came up. 
(if i can figure out how to post a pic from a file i will)


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Please post. I'd like to see that.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/60260/ppuser/12024


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It's been awhile but I got my son to post a pic. Man there has to be a easier way to post pics!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

ress said:


> It's been awhile but I got my son to post a pic. Man there has to be a easier way to post pics!


Thanks for the pic. Interesting! Wonder what the story is behind that. 

I find the easiest way to post pics is through photobucket.com. Upload your pics from your computer to there than copy and paste the URL to here.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I use photobucket also. If you have a smart phone download the photobucket app and upload the pics directly to photobucket instead of the pc. Once the pics are on photobucket its as simple as copy and paste the image tag.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure if you have an I phone or not but pics are super easy to post just go to advanced options click on your photos it's that easy not sure how easy it is without I phone 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go. When you have your picture in the photo gallery like you did, open it up, right click on the picture and copy the url (address). Then go to your post, click on the photo icon right next to the quote icon and paste the address in the box. Woila! Your picture is in your post.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Lewzer, I'am so far behind in the computer world. Have not had the desire to sit and learn all the tools.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

so thats what they do with old cars. lol great pic.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

Always wanted to dive that place. I bet you can see forever in there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah at times there is 10' visibility. Now today was a different story, maybe foot and a half.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Looks like that had been in there a looooong time.


----------

